# Probably a stupid question..runt horses?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It's possible that he is a cross between a pony and a RMH. Does he gait?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

He's able to, but only does it really rarely..


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

If he wasn't feed properly as a young there is a really good chance that we would be stunted. My little Dillon (a registered QH) was underfed, full of lice, for the first 9 months of his life. He looks GREAT now but is still on the small side, Stands at 13 1hh as a 2 year old (she should be about 14 1hh)


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

rockyxpony said:


> Because my little guy Rocky is a pony at 13.3hh,
> 
> the only problem is the height, one hand under the requirement for registration.


He is one hand (4 inches) or one inch under the requirement?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

The Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse Assocaition was set for hores under the height requirement. and as was the Mountain Pleasure Horse Association. But otherwise the same horse, some are double and even triple registered.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

It's possible that he was malnourished as a baby and that stunted his growth. A good way to guess is to look at his knees. Are they large and/or knobby? If they are, it means he was probably meant to be taller but he didn't have the proper nutrition to grow. Although some horses just have big, knobby knees as a conformation fault, so you never know. There were a couple of rescue fillies at my barn that could have reached more than 15 hands, but never made it past 14.3 because they'd been starved. Or, he might just be small because that's the way he is. There are always oddballs. :wink:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a full hand under the height requirement, which is 14.3 if I remember correctly..either 14.3 or 14.2, and he's 13.3..

That's a really interesting thought about the knees though, because I have always noticed that his knees were a little bit big and funny..I wonder if that could be the answer.

I mean, it is possible that he could a pony cross, but..I just don't see any bit of him that doesn't say rmh other than the height..so it's just so weird


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

My 2yo wasn't malnourished and is currently smaller than the yearlings. He'll be a definite ASB Pony. His half brother will easily surpass his height(at 4months he is probably 2 hands shorter). 

Granted, my 2yo is 6 months behind the other 2yos. He was a September baby, so he is hitting his growth stages later than the older babies. He won't be huge, but he isn't a quality Saddlebred, so his size doesn't matter, just his mind.


----------

